# Dewalt dw682 biscuit joiner



## bunny (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello to everyone, I Have a dewalt dw682 plate joiner and i need to use face frame (ff) biscuits, My joiner have a 4" blade, too big for (ff) biscuits. Any ideas where can i find a 2" blade for my tool?
Thanks


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

im not sure on your model but on mine which is a different brand it has a depth stop the less you plunge into the wood the smaller biscuit it makes a recess for not sure if it would work the same on yours or not.


----------



## bunny (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes, mine has to, It has a deep adjusment to use #0, #10 and #20 biscuits, I found a porter cable 2" blade for (ff) biscuits but I don't know if that one fits on my dewalt joiner


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good question, I have that same biscuit joiner, so I will watch this thread with interest.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Being a non-user of biscuit-joiners, I will stick my neck out and say place a call to DeWalt / Porter Cable Service. They are the same people. I use quite a few DeWalt & Porter Cable Tools and they have gone "overboard" in helping me resolve issues every time over several years. It should be quite simple to find them on the internet. *OPG3*


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ruben

Just use your router table or the hand router for the job, 2" cutter is a easy one.

Biscuit kits and Glue Spreader
Katana® Biscuit Joining Kit

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/23364-mitered-raised-panel-doors.html

http://cgi.ebay.com/1PC-1-2-SH-Slot...477272037?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e610d2be5

======



bunny said:


> Hello to everyone, I Have a dewalt dw682 plate joiner and i need to use face frame (ff) biscuits, My joiner have a 4" blade, too big for (ff) biscuits. Any ideas where can i find a 2" blade for my tool?
> Thanks


----------

